# دائرت تحكم 4 محاور 2 امبير



## طــارق _ بــلال (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوتي الأفاضل حياكم الله جميعا

طلب مني أخ الاطلاع على هذه الدائرة على موقع القرية الإلكترونيه لأعطيه رأيي فيها فوجدتها جيدة في حدود المقرر لها العمل عليه ومواصفاتها كالتالي

تعمل على المتكاملاتين الشهيرتين L297 ,L298

تعمل بتيار أعظمي قدره 2 امبير وبجهد من 15 إلى 40 فولت

الدائرة كاملة رسم المخطط ورسم اللوحة وتوزيع القطع في ثلاث صور منفصلة

وهي من رفع أخونا في العروبة من تونس على موقع القرية

http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=43510


ويمكن تحميل الدائرة من المرفقات مباشرة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (31 مايو 2010)




----------

